# bad stuff happened



## linkinflo (Apr 20, 2010)

after i long time without coming here
am back. becouse... my computer was stolen 
but that is not important now becouse my hedgie
will not eat anything or drink anything!!
help plz!!


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

How long has it been since it ate or drank? 

I would take it to a vet/doctor.


----------



## DeniseLynette (Aug 12, 2010)

Is he a new hedgie?
Is he in a new enviorment/cage?


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

As said above, we need to know how long?
If it has been over a week, you MUST take to the vets, and you MUST get Hills A/D and start syringing if you have to, or else FLD will start. 

Have you tried different foods? Meats? Mealies?


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

When Quigley goes on a hunger strike I syringe feed turkey vegetable baby food mixed with squash baby food and a bit of water. It seems to settle his stomach and stimulate his appetite. His hunger strikes never last long (three days tops) and he always eats at least a few kibbles. I agree that you need to take your hedgie to the vet and take the advice of the other posters if its lasted a while. You need to at least syringe water right away. Out of curiosity does he have a water bottle or bowl? Usually hedgehogs will drink more from a bowl and water bottles can be dangerous.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

If it has been over 2 days you need to start syringe feeding immediately. Can you give more information please.


----------



## linkinflo (Apr 20, 2010)

Sorry again!! my internet stoped working!
but thankfully i got to see the post before.
so i took him to the vet and the vet told me to
change the food that he eats and i did and now hes back 
eating and drinking water. sorry if i scared anyone


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

YAY glad he is better now. Thanks for the update.


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

linkinflo said:


> Sorry again!! my internet stoped working!
> but thankfully i got to see the post before.
> so i took him to the vet and the vet told me to
> change the food that he eats and i did and now hes back
> eating and drinking water. sorry if i scared anyone


What was he eating? Had you changed it recently? What's he eating now? Sorry, I'm just always really curious about what people are feeding their hedgies since I still haven't settled on my little guy's diet.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm glad you're back! We were worried about you guys. How is he doing?


----------

